# Cutting & Capping



## Pirate! (Aug 11, 2004)

Can anyone give me some solid advice on how to properly cut a potent powder. For example, if I have 100 mg of pure powdered T3 and want to have 25 mcg caps, is it possible to mix it well enough with some cut to dose accurately? Or if I have 500 mg finasteride and want 1 mg caps?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 11, 2004)

If you can acturately measure the amount you want, all you need to do is find you a filler of some kind you like. 1fast sells many types of powder that can be mixed as a filler.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 11, 2004)

Corn starch is popular, but you'll need a scale.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 11, 2004)

I would use Alcar.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 11, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I would use Alcar.


 Ive heard its really hard to cap that stuff (although ive never tried).  The consistency of the powder makes me think itd be a lil hard to evenly mix, too. 

 Have you capped it before?  How was it?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 11, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> If you can acturately measure the amount you want, all you need to do is find you a filler of some kind you like. 1fast sells many types of powder that can be mixed as a filler.


I will probably use dextrose since it is so fine and I have a bunch. I think I can pull it off with the Finasteride, but the T3 @ 25 mcg sounds tough, and I don't want to accidently miss dose T3.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by me (coldstone) over at Musclesci.com...thought you guys might like it?
> 
> Capping is very easy...first you need to get a capping machine...Mr T has one that is very nice...just do a search for caps...i get 1000 for like 9.99 or something like that...00 size is the way to go also
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 11, 2004)

I know how to do the math and use the machine, but I have never dealt with doses as small as mcgs. I'm not going to risk it with the t3. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 12, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Ive heard its really hard to cap that stuff (although ive never tried).  The consistency of the powder makes me think itd be a lil hard to evenly mix, too.
> 
> Have you capped it before?  How was it?


No I haven't tried it. As long as you have the amount of actual active you want, just put filler on top. It doesn't have to be mixed in the capsule.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 12, 2004)

It doesn't have to mix in the capsule, but if you are dealing with potent stuff, it might not be easy to get it evenly dispursed throughout all the caps in the machine. It seems necessary to mix first.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 12, 2004)

You will have the same problem with the active. That is why you have different size caps. You will have to go by eye in the amount in the cap for the active. Unless you weigh each individual cap, which would be a pain. That is why when dealing with very small amounts it is easier and better to make an oral solution.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah... trying to cap 25mcg of T3 without mixing it with a known amount of filler or fluid would be playing with fire... literally. :/

 Ive tried to find some good .001mg scales online but theyre all uber expensive.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 12, 2004)

Thank you Monolith and dg806


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 17, 2004)

I recommend "The Capsule Machine" that universalkits.com sells.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 17, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I recommend "The Capsule Machine" that universalkits.com sells.


 have you tried it?  howd it work?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 17, 2004)

Works great. It isn't much different than the model I can buy locally from Whole Foods, but it has a mechanism by which it ejects the capsules out (as opposed to having to pull them out). I used to have a machine that did 50 caps at once, and I thought that that is what this one did. Unfortunately, it does 24 caps at a time. It doesn't take much longer to do two batches of 24 than if you did 50 at once since most of the time you spend is opening up the capsules and putting them in place, anyway. Shipping shouldn't have been $10, though. It is pretty light-weight. I also bought 500 vegetable caps, size "00". I like them better than gelatin.


----------

